# Solved: Can Not View Fox News Video in IE 7 (But Firefox is OK)



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Does anyone know why I can not view Fox News videos in IE 7, but I can view them in Firefox? I meet all of the system requirments have Windows Media Player 11, and Real Player 10 installed on my system. The videos are being streamed succesfully in Firefox, but not IE. The only problem where this issue occurs is at Fox News:

www.foxnews.com and only on IE 7. Note that Fox News uses it's own media player. Is this an IE 7 glitch or what?

Jack


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

that's strange....In my IE 6 it works fine...So it must IE 7 glitch


----------



## VTidwell (Jul 26, 2007)

This drove me nuts. However, I found that an antispyware program I use was blocking a 
needed SITE. So, before running the Fox News Video, make sure the IE7 Security is set to allow *.DOUBLECLICK.NET. Start IE7, click on TOOLS, Internet Options, Security, Trusted Sites, Sites, and enter *.Doubleclick.Net (if you can't enter it, then remove that setting from Restricted Sites>Sites in the same Window and try again. It was a lengthy search for me to find the Site under Restricted Sites, but it was there). Now you will have *.Doubleclick.net listed as a Trusted Site and the Fox News Video you choose should run without the usual error report and failures. Good Luck!


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

VTidwell said:


> This drove me nuts. However, I found that an antispyware program I use was blocking a
> needed SITE. So, before running the Fox News Video, make sure the IE7 Security is set to allow *.DOUBLECLICK.NET. Start IE7, click on TOOLS, Internet Options, Security, Trusted Sites, Sites, and enter *.Doubleclick.Net (if you can't enter it, then remove that setting from Restricted Sites>Sites in the same Window and try again. It was a lengthy search for me to find the Site under Restricted Sites, but it was there). Now you will have *.Doubleclick.net listed as a Trusted Site and the Fox News Video you choose should run without the usual error report and failures. Good Luck!


Yes!!! I removed *.Doubleclick.net from my Restricted Sites Zone and now Fox News Videos play in IE 7. Thank you! (Users, make sure you remove the *.net extension and NOT the *.com extension by mistake.) You can also add it to your trusted sites list in IE to make sure that your spyware/adware removal programs don't restrict it next time you run them.

Jack

PS. If you add it to your Trusted Sites Zone, you can uncheck the server verification checkbox and use the form:

*.Doubleclick.net

Makes things easier. If you know the site is trusted, you don't need server verification turned on.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

UPDATE: Had to remove the doubleclick.net from the Trusted sites list because every time that I signed out of Yahoo Mail, I was getting a message that an ad on Yahoo wanted to open something from doubleclick.net. So I removed the site from the trusted zone list. If it goes back on the Restricted Sites list, I guess I will just have to use Firefox for Fox News video from now on.

Jack

PS. Opera also historically has trouble with Flash sites and yields the same result. Use Firefox for your Fox News Video Content to produce the best results.


----------

